# Mann Lake Superior Pollen Trap



## RZRBCK BEE (May 14, 2009)

I just bought one of these and I am not quite sure how to even use it. I would like someone to explain it or wish there were some instructions on it's use. Like what are the plastic tubes used for? I know they go in the holes that are drilled in the trap entrance but what's their purpose? It looks quality built though. Hope it works for you and I both.


----------



## RZRBCK BEE (May 14, 2009)

Just found these instructions.

http://www.mannlakeltd.com/publications/product/WW-215 Superior Pollen Trap.pdf


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

http://honeybeehabitat.com/CheckoutPages/PollenTrapCheckout/PollenTrapA/tabid/327/Default.aspx
I've used these in the past; I like them quite well. They are side-opening.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2004)

Hi Wisnewbee, 

We make a side opening trap. Moreover, it is designed so it can be opened from either side; left or right. Otherwise, it is identical to the Sundance trap which is generally accepted as the gold standard of pollen traps.

Brushy Mountain usually has them in stock, as does Blue Sky, Walter Kelley and Betterbee. If you have any difficulty finding them please call us at 518-370-4989 M-F, 8:30-4:00.

Lloyd



Wisnewbee said:


> Looking for new pollen traps this year. I wasn't happy with the cheap porch type at all. I know that Sundance bottom traps are supposed to be the preferred trap. Looking at the image of the Superior Pollen Trap in the Mann Lake catalog, it appears to be similar or a knock-off of the Sundance trap. Mann Lake has a history of private labeling products. Anyone have any experience with this trap? I checked Lloyd's site and there is no information about his traps on the site.  Llyod are you out there? I need these to be side opening drawers (not rear opening) as all my hives are on 4 way pallets. Any issues using this or a Sundance on a 4 way pallet? In particular, the ability to open and close the trap with a center cleat.
> 
> Wisnewbee
> Honey Luv Farm


----------



## Wisnewbee (Apr 8, 2011)

Lloyd,

I was asking about the Mann Lake only because of the free shipping and some similarity to the Sundance. That said, I ordered 5 Sundance botton/side drawer traps from Brushy Mountain yesterday and bit the bullet on shipping. I wanted Sundance. Everyone that I contacted except Brushy told me they would have to order the side drawer model. I've done business with the nice people at Brushy before, so they got my business. Thanks for the reply, and thanks for building such a good product.

Wisnewbee
Honey Luv Farm


----------



## whiskeytripping (Nov 16, 2012)

I just got one of the Mann Lake "superior pollen trap" from the Fedex truck today, one thing im not clear on, the pollen drawer is only about 2" deep and has a screened bottom, why isnt it solid??? And should i just put a plate in there? And im thinking the little tubes and kinda trashy looking. Quality of it looks to be good, this is my first pollen trap ever so its all new to me


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>the pollen drawer is only about 2" deep and has a screened bottom, why isnt it solid???

When bees collect pollen it's quite moist. If you have a solid bottom to the pollen trap the pollen tends to mold. With a screened bottom it tends not to mold...


----------

